# Return of China Glaze Wizard of Ooh Ahz !



## magosienne (Nov 23, 2009)

It's a collection from 2001 that's been reissued by client demand (and to coincide with the 70th anniversary of the movie).







C-C-Courage






Cowardly lyin'






Dorothy Who ?






Good witch ?






Ruby Pumps






The Ten Man

SOURCE


----------



## magosienne (Nov 23, 2009)

What do you think ?

I really fell for Dorothy Who (the first time i read Doctor Who



, how to spot a fan). I like Good witch and CC Courage, and i can always use a backup of Ruby Pumps.

Oh, and i just checked out TransDesign, they're on it and i just worked extra hours ...


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 23, 2009)

I love Good Witch! I like girly colors. lol


----------



## Aprill (Nov 23, 2009)

I got on Ruby pumps right now! &lt;3 it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Nov 23, 2009)

these look lovely, i just wish there was a nail polish that was assosiated with the scarecrow.

and one that was a green that had to due with the emerald city would of been a great idea also.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree, there needs to be a green for oz city, and also for the scarecrow - there are TWO for the lion!

I absolutely love ruby pumps and good witch, the others are a bit meh, in my opinion


----------



## Bec688 (Nov 23, 2009)

Some of the polishes are a bit blah, but I have a few shades from this collection when it came out the first time round


----------



## Dalylah (Nov 24, 2009)

Nothing I'm dying for since I already have Ruby Pumps hehe


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Nov 26, 2009)

I like c-c-courage and ruby pumps.


----------

